# Give your Windows a Linux look.



## Hitboxx (Jan 1, 2008)

[..I just wanted to share this..]

I dual-boot with Linux and Windows, one being my regular desktop and other, my gaming platform.  I always have liked the looks of Linux and wanted to give the pale looking Windows the same. Finally I did it. How? Read on. (*Disclaimer: I have done this on Windows XP, and not sure about other Windows versions*)

*The LOOK:*

Before adding any custom themes to Windows, you have to patch it to allow the loading of unsigned themes. Get the patch here.

Once downloaded all you need to do is run it and follow the instructions. Be sure to hit cancel when it asks to enter the Windows CD and reboot.

Then get the following Linux looking themes.
1) Clearlooks (Gnome)
2) Plastik (KDE)
3) Human (Ubuntu)

Extract the individual folders of the above themes and place it in C:\Windows\Resources\Themes. That's it, you're done.

Now to apply it, right-click on desktop, go to properties and then to Appearance tab. You can also play with the colour and font settings.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/color.jpg

*The ICONS:
*
The Tango icons has been one of the best available for Linux. All you need to do is get the Tango Patcher and run it. After is applies the icons, reboot.​
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/icons.jpg​
And the look remains half-empty if you're using Firefox and Thunderbird. Get the icons for them too.
1) Firefox : *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1565/
2) Thunderbird : *addons.mozilla.org/thunderbird/2258/

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/ff1.jpg​
Finally add a nice wallpaper to go with the flow. Enjoy 

*RESOURCES*
Gnome-look.org
KDE-look.org
Interfacelift
Belchfire.net
Deviantart


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------



## gowtham (Jan 1, 2008)

^^ good one. tnx


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

the thing I was searching for the past two weeks *sigh" I got it


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks.
Very good tut.


----------



## anand1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good one. Sorry i will try it because i m having a low configuration PC. Sorry for that.
Anyways nice work man. Keep such tut pouring in...!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

anand1 said:


> Good one. Sorry i will try it because i m having a low configuration PC. Sorry for that.
> Anyways nice work man. Keep such tut pouring in...!


you don't need more than 128 mb ram to use this.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

sssssshhhhh  i already posted this looong back in this section.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Fedora Transformation Pack from last months DVD may also help.

Download Link:
*www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Fedora-transformation-pack.shtml


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 3, 2008)

khattam_ said:


> Fedora Transformation Pack from last months DVD may also help.
> 
> Download Link:
> *www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Fedora-transformation-pack.shtml


WOW! How good is this performance and stability wise? Has this been tested by anybody before? I am always a bit untrusting when it comes to theme-packs(mainly transformation packs) because we can't be sure at first sight regarding the things it actually changes and if it has a restore option(uninstall everything and return to normal state)


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 3, 2008)

FOR THE LINUX FAN!!! HUH!!!
vista gui is lot better


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 3, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> FOR THE LINUX FAN!!! HUH!!!
> vista gui is lot better


openions differ


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2008)

finally!!! I can use these wonderfull themes in windows


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 3, 2008)

nice 1


----------



## blueshift (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks. This is much needed.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't normally trust these packs but if you're interested in them, then get these 5 complete packs(including the Fedora one).

*i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee35/asssa3000/vista-transformation-pack.jpg  *i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee35/asssa3000/mac-osx-transformation.jpg *i157.photobucket.com/albums/t56/esengulov/flyakiteOSX-pack.jpg *i157.photobucket.com/albums/t56/esengulov/linux-fedora.jpg *i157.photobucket.com/albums/t56/esengulov/ubuntu-pack.jpg​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WOW! How good is this performance and stability wise? Has this been tested by anybody before? I am always a bit untrusting when it comes to theme-packs(mainly transformation packs) because we can't be sure at first sight regarding the things it actually changes and if it has a restore option(uninstall everything and return to normal state)



I have tested the fedora transformation pack & to tell you the truth i didn't like it.Also it doesn't look like fedora in the first place.Gaudy startup screen etc etc.  

The vista transformation 7  pack by Mr.X was good,i am still using it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2008)

lol...i posted something similar a long back.

Using ubuntu Human looks and tangy icon set since december07


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I have tested the fedora transformation pack & to tell you the truth i didn't like it.Also it doesn't look like fedora in the first place.Gaudy startup screen etc etc.
> 
> The vista transformation 7  pack by Mr.X was good,i am still using it.


I asked about its safety, ease of removal, etc.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 4, 2008)

useful post, sure it will be one of the best thread


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I asked about its safety, ease of removal, etc.


Yes they all have (un)installers and (un)loaders and usage is easy. What I think becomes a mess is the no of 3rd party apps they install with them.,ie., like vista-tooltip, real transparency etc.


----------



## casanova (Jan 7, 2008)

Screenies look awesome. Will give it a try


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 8, 2008)

@metalheadgautam - If you carefully read the instructions,then there is no stability or uninstallations problems.Just select the apps you want,rest uncheck.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

haha!now winnies will go Linux easy,if they are comfortable with these themes!


----------

